
Saudi Arabia and SoftBank Plan World's Largest Solar Project - dx034
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-28/saudi-arabia-softbank-ink-deal-on-200-billion-solar-project
======
dx034
> At 200 gigawatts, the Softbank project planned for the Saudi desert would be
> about 100 times larger than the next biggest proposed development and a
> third more than what the global photovoltaic industry supplied worldwide
> last year, according to data compiled by Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

The scale is incredible. I guess much of SA's power demand is from air
conditioning and desalination. That could mean that solar can contribute much
more than in other countries.

